# Cubase to Dorico: Drag and drop?



## PhilipJohnston (Mar 26, 2022)

I'm trying to do what's demonstrated here by the Dorico team:



So I'd have Cubase and Dorico open, side by side - I should be able to drag track(s) from Cubase directly into the Play page of Dorico, for instant MIDI import. 

Can't get it to work though, running latest versions of both Cubase and Dorico, Mac 12.2.1 on M1 MacBook Pro Max.


----------



## ennbr (Mar 26, 2022)

Gave it a try using Dorico 4.0.30 Cubase 12 on a MacBook Pro Intel and not working for me either


----------



## Fitz (Mar 26, 2022)

Same here. Bug?


----------



## PaulieDC (Mar 27, 2022)

Just tried it on Windows 10, latest versions. NOPE. 

There are other features that were removed from Dorico 4 according to seasoned users (I owned 3.5 but didn't start using it until v4). Maybe this is one of the features they decided to drop.

I did discover, however, that I can drag an event out of Cubase (12 Pro) and drop it on the desktop on another monitor and it creates a MIDI file... that might come in handy for a quick safety backup when working out a part. Anyway, FWIW, I dragged the event to the desktop and immediately imported it into Dorico from the file menu. It wouldn't drag and drop from the desktop to Dorico, but that two-stop method is still faster than saving out an event from Cubase with all the menu clicks. Somewhat.


----------



## PhilipJohnston (Mar 27, 2022)

This, from Steinberg forums:

‘Yeah atm moment it’s not available anymore. Reason is the complete redesign of the play mode. But the team is working on bring all features from previous versions back





And this feature will also come back again





But for now there is a great midi import in D4. That would be a solution for now”


----------



## Maximvs (Mar 27, 2022)

Let's trust that this feature to be able to drag MIDI regions from Cubase to Dorico will be reinstated soon...


----------



## A.Heppelmann (Mar 27, 2022)

Wow, I didn't even know this was an option to begin with! Let's hope they bring it back soon -- plus the reverse (Dorico to Cubase)


----------

